# Just some of my "junk"...



## ccbill (May 28, 2009)

[align=left]  Hi, ya'll...
  New member. 61 year old, retired Correctional Officer. Don't know diddly about old bottles but have been wanting to learn. This site is very informative and I have been lurking, trying to learn some of the terminology. I have a wonderful old place to dig but my health is not too great, maybe some digging will make it better, huh?
  My diggin' place is around an old lake that my family has owned part off for over 50 years. Nodody has dug there but me. The lake was a popular tourist attraction from about 1880-1920. There was a casino, amusement park, zoo, etc. I have 20 different postcards from there, dating from c.1907-1920.
  Here are some Hutch's I dug there several years ago. Thanks for having me. I'm jealous of you guys that live in the Northeast and in the U.K. Most of the "old" bottles, here, are like new, compared to what ya'll can find.
[/align]


----------



## tigue710 (May 28, 2009)

dont worry about us easterners, you guys out there find the expensive stuff, like those three territory hutches you have there!  Nice finds...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 28, 2009)

..your junk is much nicer than my junk!![8D]


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 28, 2009)

Great hutches. Sounds like a gold mine there. Speaking of gold. There are untold riches in the water in lost coins, rings and other jewelry. A water detector would be in order unless you drain the lake down some in which case you could use a regular detector to retrieve the treasures of days gone by.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 28, 2009)

Hey Ccbill,
 Let me be the forth (or so) to welcome you. Welcome! Very cool hutches. With the territory markings those are particularly collectible. Hope your healthy enough to keep finding them.


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2009)

You have got to be kidding!!! You live and dig in Indian Territory??? Man, what I wouldn't give to dig there. The hutch are great.

 Hope you don't mind Bill. Make sure you check the embed in post box.


----------



## cordilleran (May 29, 2009)

Given the Ardmore bottle, I assume you are in Oklahoma. I caught rattlesnakes in Waurika, O.K. Although I'm a smidge from yer neck-o-the-woods, I'd consider traipsin' down your way for a dig. In any event, any pre-1889 bottles are a good haul!


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome BILL! Wish I could find junk like that! JAMIE


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 3, 2009)

Bill, I have sent you a private message about your bottles a couple days ago.  If you didn't get it you can email me at jamast@suddenlink.net


----------

